# Montreal Steak Seasoning ??



## twinfallsid (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone made bacon using Montreal Steak Seasoning as the primary flavor ingredient in the cure?

I made bacon with brown sugar in the cure and it burns when you fry it.  Next time, no sugar.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2012)

Montreal Steak is pretty Salty so you would have to adjust your Curing Rub or Brine but it would work. Or you can make your own Salt Free version by leaving the salt out of this recipe. Go for it! I think these flavors would be great on Bacon...JJ

 Montreal Steak Clone

6T Coarse Black Pepper

2T Coarse Sea Salt

2T Coarse Grnd Coriander

2T Dry Minced Garlic

2T Dry Minced Onion

1T Red Pepper Flakes (optional)

1 tsp Grnd Dill Seed

1/2 tsp Grnd Fennel

Mix well and let rest 24 hours for flavors to combine.

Makes about 1 cup.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 30, 2012)

Might make a pretty good bacon...

Thanks for the recipe JJ...the saltiness is why I don't use Montreal Seasoning, but now I can


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 30, 2012)

FWIW, The Classic Montreal Steak Seasoning that I know definitely contains dill.

Montreal Steak Seasoning

2 T. Paprika
2 T. Crushed Black Pepper
2 T. Kosher Salt
1 T. Granulated Garlic
1 T. Granulated Onion
1 T. Crushed Coriander
1 T. Crushed Dill Seed
1 T. Crushed Red Pepper Flakes

Another recipe.....

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/great_canadian_steak_spice.php


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2012)

You are welcome...JJ


----------



## twinfallsid (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for everyone's insight and comments. 

I'm thinking about buying a full box of bellies, 50 to 60 pounds, and giving the Montreal a try on about half of the batch of bacon.  Its a flavor I really enjoy on BBQ pork ribs, rotisserie prime rib of beef and grilled rib-eye.

I might also try making some salo, if I can get some proper back fat from the same source as the bellies.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2012)

I do not see dill on the ingredients list on the jar - interesting maybe  it is  in the "spices" they list - I thought they had to list all of the spices for folks with allergies but I see it just lumped together in this case


----------



## ak1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting. My bottle doesn't list it either.

The ingredient list is; salt, spice(including red pepper & mustard), dehydrated garlic & onion, sunflower oil.

So I googled Montreal steak spice & got this;  "The primary constituents of Montreal steak seasoning including garlic, coriander, black pepper, red pepper  flakes, dill  seed, and salt.[sup][2][/sup][sup][3][/sup]  The spice mix recipe varies slightly between each restaurant or manufacturer."

I'm guessing the manufacturers aren't listing everything.

I think I'll start making my own.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 30, 2012)

To my taste, the dill is what has always set it apart from other seasonings and made it unique.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 30, 2012)

TwinFallsID said:


> I'm thinking about buying a full box of bellies, 50 to 60 pounds, and giving the Montreal a try on about half of the batch of bacon.>




Sounds like fun! :biggrin:


----------

